# Red temperament issues



## AngelaK (Apr 25, 2014)

There have been a couple of threads regarding temperament and colour and I am in agreement with the answers which say although temperament is hereditary it is not colour specific. However I have just had a chat to the breeder of my Annie and she tells me (now - when she knew I was using a red dog!) that reds are fighters and if I keep a red puppy from Annie's litter I will have to rehome her in a years time for fighting with Annie. Now my research tells me it is not a red "thing", but the breeder is far more experienced with poodles than I am! Annie's temperament is good - as long as the others stay away from her food bowl when she is eating! The dogs temperament was good, so how likely will it be for one of Annie's puppies to be a "fighter". If it is possible, does anybody have any advice in what training to do to prevent fighting. I don't know if lines in the US are much different from lines in the UK, but I am in the UK.:2in1:


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Annie, I hope our wonderful member and breeder Arreau will see and respond to your post. I think she might ease your mind on this. If you want, you could likely send her a private message just do she will be aware of your question. She breeds, shows and raises red standards very successfully and she is a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## AngelaK (Apr 25, 2014)

*Thank you*

Thank you Beaches will do!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Well, from my very limited sample of one, I can't say my red female is a fighter - quite the opposite! From what I have read daughters and mothers can fight, though, more so perhaps than unrelated dogs. So perhaps it is the line and the relationship, rather than the colour?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Personally, I think color has nothing to do with it. If the owner of the sire has issues with THEIR red dogs, maybe they should be looking at the temperaments in the dogs in their breeding program. I would think that if she has a red stud dog and she feels there are temperament issues, that should have been revealed to you before the breeding.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm going to bet that our Arreau breeder is going to call it an issue of temperament with the breeder's dogs rather than color. Await an expert's response.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I found a very interesting article on personality inheiritance in dogs ...............

Google: Does Genetics Determine a Dog's Personality?/Psychology Today

I'd link it if I knew how.............LOL!

There's also A "Canine Corner" in Psychology Today that's a fun read..............


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Well, while we wait for Arreau to join in...I will say that Pericles who is a gorgeous red, and his mom Journey whom I've met, and his littermates whom I've met and followed closely, have fabulous dispositions, very well socialised from a very young age. Pericles in particular is a gentle soul -- he's coming up to five months so has puppy zoomies and chews what he can, but loves people, is very good with other dogs, and is not protective of his toys and food. So, unless his personality does a 180 degree turnaround in the next few months, he's not going to be a fighter.

Having said that, training, socialisation, and exposure to many new situations are always going to stand your dog in good stead!


----------



## AngelaK (Apr 25, 2014)

Just to clarify that this information has come from the breeder of my bitch, not from the stud dog owner. Thank you for your comments, what lovely dogs you have.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Where do people get these silly ideas? If a dog is a biter it has zero to do with colour and everything to do with bloodline and the way a dog is reared. We had a reunion of sorts here between Journey and Pearl and Pearl's litter sister Desiree Rosee, nearly three months after she left, and she was welcome with open paws by everyone but our female Whippet. It was a sea of red and happiness, including our old red matriarch who has no familial connection to this litter. The rumours and stories that surround the reds make me laugh. Five minutes after I read something negative about the colour, look over and see three reds molesting my eleven year old Grandson... well...I have to shake my head!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I think it's a stereotype that redheaded women know all about: That redheads are crazy bitches. I can't tell you how many times guys have commented about my bravery because I married a redhead. What can I say, I'm a sucker for redheads with freckles and green eyes.

Rick


----------



## AngelaK (Apr 25, 2014)

Thank you, I was torn between thinking it was a silly idea and thinking, surely someone who has been breeding poodles for years knows more than me! Your dogs look lovely I am so looking forward to increasing my poodle family!


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

PoodleRick said:


> I think it's a stereotype that redheaded women know all about: That redheads are crazy bitches. I can't tell you how many times guys have commented about my bravery because I married a redhead. What can I say, I'm a sucker for redheads with freckles and green eyes.
> 
> Rick


 I have 3 red headed children and a red headed dog.

I have to say 2 of the red headed kids fit the stereotype.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Got to say I couldn't agree more with Arreau. Betty Jo and Cayenne couldn't get along better. Not only are they both red but Betty Jo is Cayenne's mother. They snuggle together and love each other a ton. When Cay. had her first litter Betty Jo came and gave her daughter a helping paw. she even tried to nurse. Cayenne was absolutely fine with it. When Betty Jo's sister Jenny (also a red) lived with us they got along beautifully and would even nurse each other's puppies. When had Sport (an apricot) they all loved each other too. 

I should also mention Betty Jo is a therapy dog. 

Also when we have gone to visit Arreau's pack with my girls they have always gotten along well. 

I pulled out a few pics just for reference

This was Cayenne's first litter. In this pic she is snuggling on her mom Betty Jo with the puppies out front. A happy family


In this one they are hanging out together after being dressed up by my daughter. I think they were sympathizing with each other



Nap time with their boy



mirror images



Betty Jo and her sister Jenny



Betty Jo and Sport



I could post a ton more pics but I just grabbed these ones quickly. I've got to say I've had a number of poodles through the house over the years and never had a problem. I firmly believe in some advice my Grandpa used to give us don't start something you don't want to continue. In other words if you see an issue starting stop it before it becomes a problem. Training is key as well as of course making sure the temperament of the parents is good. I really don't think colour has anything to do with it. 

I don't buy into it with humans either. I also get along really well with my sister who is a lovely red head. She and I have never fought (or at least since we grew up). My grandma was another lovely woman and also a red head. 

Colour and hair colour is just part of how you look. Not what makes your personality what it is. Be that human or dog.


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

I agree with you all about this just being a "stereotype." It sounds like someone is reverting the typical notion that red haired humans are notorious hot-heads! 

I have a red girl and she is the sweetest thing. She is never aggressive with neither dogs not people- but she does have sass, spunk and energy for sure!!! Don't worry about what has been said about them- color has nothing to do with temperament. It is unique to each dog and more importantly, the way they are brought up and trained. 
To carry on the cute photos of the reds  

My cuddle girl


----------

